# Which Part of Woodworking is Your Peeve?



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Theres always a part of a every project that I'm doing and it depends on what knind of project it is. But I have two main peeves to projects. For the bigger/more detailed project my peeve is sanding. I hate sanding. But when it comes to finishing a project I hate spray finishing. Yes you may think I'm crazy but I HATE spray finishing. I'm one who loves to put on wipe on poly.

Whats your peeves?


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

At this moment it is trimming iron on edge banding, I f%#$^&% hate it. Why don't they make the stuff the same size as 3/4 inch plywood???? Next to that is glue squeeze out, you know the one, you didn't catch it untill it was too late.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

My peeves are all associated with my wife. She tacks on projects faster than I can knock them off and trying to "pin" her down is frustrating. Her answer is "Just build it, you know I will like it". Of course, if I do that, invariably I will have "misunderstood" something that she clearly remembers telling me about the project.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Putting on the finishing coat and finding scratch marks from sandpaper!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

At this point in my woodworking, everything is a challenge. I can't pin it down to one thing.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow you guys are pointing out more peeves that i forgot i had :S


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Mark, I really don't have a pet peeve while in my shop. I enjoy doing eveything in there, no matter what I'm working on. Right now I've got about 4 projects going at the same time. All are different, but all fall under the catigory of woodwoking in the usual manner. If I had a peeve, I think it would be finishing a piece. I hate the down-time of drying, sanding, fininsh, etc. You get the pix. I don't even mind sweeping, cause I like a neat, tidy shop. Heck, I even sweep while building a piece. So my peeve is miner-- to me anyway.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

rick….my peeve when it comes to sweeping or cleaning my shop, is that I don't have a project to work on or no material to start another project..lol


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is not having enough room to put a finish on a project and be able to start another one while that one is drying.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

My biggest frustration is actually getting a project started. Once I make the first cut, I can be tenacious about finishing. That brings up my next peeve--Getting interrupted--by anything. I'm close to finishing a bed I'm building and we had to go out of town. All I could think of was how much I could have done if I could have stayed home.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

kent- ya i get mad when im at that point and im not working on it.

lumberdog- i have that same issue but if its summer i can work around it by bringing my work outside


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Dog hairs that infiltrate the finishing process…


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Not having enough space in the shop. It will always be too small.


----------



## BeeJay (Sep 3, 2009)

Scott Bryan nailed my pet peeve. Love it when you're half way through a project and the CFO comes up with 2 or 3 more things she wants yesterday. The other thing is trying to explain to people that to do the job right there is a certain amount of waiting time. They all think it can be done in 5 minutes(like that production line rubbish you see in cheap stores) I have never spray finished anything either, hand rubbed is the best result.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

sooooo true beejay!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Sanding and finishing. I probably wouldn't mind spraying if I didn't have to clean up afterward.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Just wasted time waiting for finish to dry.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

and not being able to start up anythign while its drying lol


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

My own growing list of limitations as I age and health declines. I'd elaborate but I'm sure no one wants to hear that stuff. I can say that some things I used to do with ease now are difficult and require huge amounts of patience to accomplish.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol I'm not in that spot I'm still young n dumb


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mine are putting the finnish on period it takes longer than the project or projects them selves it sucks so bad ive been putting on a wipe on poly for about a week now this sucks but when its done its all good then im affraid to start a new one cuz then i have to finnish that one too. other than that im all good sanding would be the second but the sanders make it pretty easy hand sanding thumbs down all the way.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Waiting for the finish to dry so I can put on another coat of finish and wait for it to dry so I can put on another coat of finish and wait for it to dry…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Amen Scott - right on the money


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine is going to the lumber company and picking out the lumber. I wish I could just tell someone what I need and trust that they would bring me some good stuff and I wouldnt have to pay to have it delivered. 
I kind of look at the trip as a waste of time…I would rather be in the shop working.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sanding sanding sanding


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Splinters!* I hate those little buggers. I have a couple of birch splinters in my thumb right now that I can't dig out. Every time I pick something up, there they are.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Having to go to bed before the project is finished.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Finishing…..the time it takes. I'd like a seperate room for finishing so I could be working othe projects while the finish dries.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

When I'm in the middle of a project, especially a very technically challenging part or just before the exciting part (like final assembly)... I CANT SLEEP AT NIGHT!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Chunk, wear a pair of glooves when you pick up something like wood. Take them off when you're ready to start working---no more splinters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And buy a needle!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Blake: How does one go about being technically challenged? I've never had that problem!! lol lol.
I'm more mentally challanged!!!!!! I don't have any trouble sleeping at night, cause I don't have anything on the brain to keep me up !!!!!!!!!! lol. Basically I'm physically challanged--it called crippled !!!!


----------



## MDRoehl (Nov 17, 2009)

Shop size. Not having the right tool that would have spead up the process. Glue residue found after staining a project resaulting in sanding it down and restaining. Estimating the time it takes to build a project and coming in over, creating issues with my wife.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Having to quit when my hands get too cold because there's no heat in the shop (and pointless trying because it''s a drafty standalone garage)


----------



## Llarian (Jul 10, 2008)

Sharpening turning tools, although its probably because I'm not terribly good at it yet.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

when my dad tries to get me to build him the next titanic at no cost


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

sanding sucks.

ordering hardware and requesting a "right hand" assembly, then opening the box to find out its a lefty

cutting something to short….........5 times

friends who put their cold beer bottle on a freshly sanded part

friends who "think" they know how to use a tool and break it

friends who dont return the tool I need right now

an unhappy customer

finding out the beautiful woman behind the sales desk is actually a guy


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't find glue up much of a peeve. i do many glue ups but none really peeve me unless my panel isnt flat


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

Being a newbie everything so far is a struggle but I would also have to put not having a heated workspace at the top of my list. It really puts a cramp in my learning curve! I have a few small newbie-ish projects in the works right now but I am completely unmotivated to finish them because I can't put finish on them!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i was in that stage at my dads house so in the winter when i had to finish a project i took my project in the house to a spare room and took care of it there. worked for me


----------



## Shayne (Mar 27, 2008)

I think we should like at it differently. We should be thinking that the sanding sucks but it is fixing all the problems we have in the shop with that project. It's one of the most important parts to make or break the project. The finish is the most important part of the project. With that being said I don't care much for sanding I get my son to do most of the sanding ( about half the time ). He likes it more on the project he has me build for him. The things I issue with is: When I have the money for the project I don't have the time? or When I have the time for the project I have no money? oh yea when I finish a project for the house I get the same complaints its to big or it sinks up the house.


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

Milling up lumber, specifically planing. Loud, messy, and boring.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

1. I am not a fan of installation (kitchens, especially wall units). I love working in the shop but hate working on a job site where I have less control of my conditions, plus in a shop I have most everything being done on 34" counter height.

2. We need to improve on dust collection so bad. I hate my current set up as I am sure I am filling all of our lungs with saw dust.

3. One person mentioned friends messing up a tool. Last night, my friend was using my home made shop jig for cutting rabbits/dados, it uses a platform, a guide rail and I use a top bearing pattern 3/4" straight bit in a PC plunge router in order to take progressive passes in wood. My friend plunged the router right down into my "hickory" guide rail that I had permanently attached to my jig. Well, since that is glued and nailed, good luck on replacing it.


----------



## Shayne (Mar 27, 2008)

In the winter it seems like it's worst. Why is that?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i hate having ANY of my friends in my shop doing my work. They act like they're just as intelligent and experienced and the last project I did they sure knew how to mess it up. If anyone is in my shop I always have one eye on them because I don't like anyone in my shop without my supervision. I love taking my nephew in my shop though because hes willing to learn which is different


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Sanding. Waiting for finish to dry. Sanding.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

waiting for finish to dry ha! thats what shelac is for.sanding?i build alot while the wood is still rought sawn then sand so i have melted a few sanders .my peev is space never enough or maybe the two or three or four or five tools i want RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!one more , more time it seems to just fly by these days


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

My local Woodcraft store. I've walked in looking for an item, called ahead looking for an item, and ordered an item, and not once have they failed to drop the ball: don't have it in stock, told me they had it in stock and then didn't, and ordered the wrong thing. The store constantly looks like it's on the brink of going out of business (and I wouldn't be surprised): shelves only sparsely populated with inventory, 2 or 3 machines sitting very lonely-looking out on the floor, cardboard boxes taking up space, and the guy who doesn't work there, always hanging out, BS-ing with the clerk, who acts like you're interrupting them when you want something.

I'm lucky to have one of the three Woodworker's Supply stores locally, and they have both a shipping warehouse and a storefront, and they tend to have things in stock, and they're always busy, whereas the Woodcraft is a masoleum.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

tiny hardware - how many times have i snapped the head off of those tiny brass screws? the final part of the project and - snap-god i hate that


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

that kept happening to the cheap screws they gave me with my hooks on my mini wardrobe so i finally took some hi quality self tap screws that looked similar to the regular screws and used them. made for metal but worked like a pro on the wood.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sanding.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

most people so far have their votes on sanding…lol


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Stripped screws


----------



## davo (Nov 23, 2009)

Using a finish or brad nailer and having it blow out the side. I rarely use them, probably why they blow out in the first place.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

It kills me when I make a stupid mistake, like cutting something too short!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

For me it's flattening boards. I dont don't have a jointer so its all done with my good ol' no. 4,5, and 7 planers. 
Luckilly I did get a thickness planer so its not that horrible and I do enjoy working with the hand tools, but flattening and squaring an edge by hand can be really time consuming. At least its great practice though since I'm still very new to woodworking.

Eric


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hows this for a peeve… My father in law living in the room behind my workshop and likes to just throw ******************** in my shop and treat it like a storage unit! GRRRRRRRR


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

then i guess its better to be pissed off then pissed on lol


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

idk i like every part of woodworking but my pet peeve is the mess…. my other pet peeve is cleaning. of course thats quite a conflict there so i have a problem… haha


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I guess I'm carrying my anal attitude over to woodworking from metal working. I think I'm half way there to being a REAL lumberjock! And here I thought there was something wrong with me. I seem to have fallen in with a bunch of perfect a__holes! Wow it's nice to feel at home. All great minds seem to think alike.


----------



## flyingoak (Nov 21, 2009)

The Wife…. she just dont understand things take time

People who think you can grab a can of minwax at lowes and make pine look like ANYTHING other than stained pine….........


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i hate hate hate sanding. so much that i try to use planes/scrapers as much as possible.

that said, i also am annoyed by that time (every time?) when your plane blade is getting just a little dull, but i'm NEARLY done and do i take the whole thing apart and sharpen it up, then clean up all the sharpening crud, then reset the blade in the plane, just for a few more inches?

that part is so annoying, after sanding. finishing isnt too bad, cuz it makes the wood look nice, but sanding? ugh.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lmao…i had a maple project where i just planed the hell out of it because i knew i'd be there for years if i sanded it lol now i have arms like pop eye


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I hate it when I knowingly take a shortcut, only to have it bite me in the a-later in the project.


----------



## Boneski (Oct 28, 2009)

How expensive machinery in Australia is compared to USA. It's a freaking rip off!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

more expensive where?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

My pet peeve is chipouts and splintering. Chip outs when running wood like maple through a planer or jointer and splintering like when routing an edge and it splinters out ahead of the cutter and wider than where you are going to cut. Climb cutting seems to help this. I also don't like splintering when cross cutting on the chop saw. I like to keep the hidden side to the back but it can't always be done. Splintering and chip outs are hard to repair so they look good on a finished product. They lead to scrapping out the board.

.............Jim


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

I don't think I have any pet peeves, but I do believe all my pencils and tape measures do…....They all go an' hide everytime I do any woodworking.


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

Next to finishing, installing the adjustable shelving clip track. I always mean to get that part done when the piece is still on the bench but always manage to wind up trying to drive a 1/2" nail whilst holding said nail with needle nose pliers whilst holding said track with toe of boot upside down and backwards balanced crosslegged in the dark of the cabinet. Really i have got to find a better system.
And sanding.


----------



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

Cleaning the piles of sawdust off the floor, 
Using my table saw as a bench after the real bench has turned into a collection of every tool I have used on the project thus far
Wood Chip outs
Planer snipe on the board when I make the final pass
Not having enough clamps
And my newest peeve is running a wood drill bit, you know the type with the sharp point on it, through my finger. That's gonna leave a mark!! 
Safety tip #203 Never, Never hold your finger where the bit is going to come out the other side.


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

1. Boards/parts that magically go from flat to bowed just when I am ready for glue up.
2. Non woodworkers visiting my shop who can't control their urge to push green buttons. (Had a person push the on button on my band saw while my blade was relaxed).
3. Dumb mistakes, like putting the holes for a cabinet door handle on the wrong side of the door (flipped upside down) or cutting parts to short, the list goes on and on.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

non woodworkers in my shop dont exist! except my fellow carpenters i work with…they understand woodshops n safety of it. they dont play with everything…they just try to take my top of the liner tools…lol..pricks


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Not having my old shop is my only peeve right now.


----------

